# Japan



## Scooter28 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not new to owning a timeshare tho I do have a question.   Our exchange company - Interval International - does not have timeshares available in Japan. Does anyone out there have one?  And if so, would I be able to swap a week?  On this area I am clueless.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2008)

If you go to the TUG Forum "Other International," and search for "Japan," you will come up with a lot of info. - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1133808

And if you join TUG, you can go to the Members' Review pages and read a few reviews for Japanese timeshares, submitted by Tuggers.

***I'm going to move your post to that board.


----------

